# Luxating Patella



## emjon123 (Apr 9, 2013)

Just had Bailey at the vet and vet told me she has luxating patella, she is going to need an operation because it is quite bad.

I am so worried about her but the vet said she will have a normal life after the operation.

Anyone else's dog had this operation?

Wee soul is only ten months old today.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I'm so sorry for you - at least Bailey doesn't have the worry of it all. What symptoms does she have?
I'm afraid that I have no experience of it, but I'm sure someone will be along with words of wisdom soon.
Do share it all with us, because that way we can learn about it. I should imagine that as with any surgery the hardest bit will be managing her recuperation.
Good luck.


----------



## emjon123 (Apr 9, 2013)

She got herself caught in wild roses last week and the vet thinks this may have caused it, although miniature poodles and small breeds are prone to it.

Ever since she got herself tangled, every so often she holds her back left leg in the air and hobbles along, she never seems to be in any pain.

Last night she lifted her leg and she had not even exerted herself, so her knee just must pop out at anytime. 

I had a funny feeling all week this is what it was but was a bit scared to take her to the vet.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

A friends little dog had the operation for this. I think the recovery is the worst bit as they have to be confined for several weeks. Afterwards their little dog was fine, back to running and jumping as normal. . I would suggest you get her some Canine Bowen Therapy in the meantime. Nit will help with any issues that may develop due to her unbalanced walk. Bowen is great for muscular skeletal issues and will keep her at optimum fitness in the build up to the op and during recovery too.


----------



## Yogi bear (Feb 25, 2013)

So sorry to hear this. Good job you took her to the vet, weve got our fingers crossed the op goes ok so she can get back to normal as soon as possible x

https://www.facebook.com/SeymourTheRedCockapoo


----------



## emjon123 (Apr 9, 2013)

Cat 53 said:


> A friends little dog had the operation for this. I think the recovery is the worst bit as they have to be confined for several weeks. Afterwards their little dog was fine, back to running and jumping as normal. . I would suggest you get her some Canine Bowen Therapy in the meantime. Nit will help with any issues that may develop due to her unbalanced walk. Bowen is great for muscular skeletal issues and will keep her at optimum fitness in the build up to the op and during recovery too.


What is the Bowen Therapy? Have googled therapists in my area but there doesn't seem to be any.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh bless little bailey, I'm sure all will go well - like others have said, it will be the rest and recouperation that will be the difficult bit x


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

So sorry to hear that for both of you, hope all goes well.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Molly also has luxating patella diagnosed when she was around 2. Although one vet thought she should have surgery I had previous experience with a rehab vets and we have done lots of physio and rehab work with her to encourage her to use her legs correctly and build sufficient muscle to hold the knees in position. It took us several months with a few set backs along the way but so far we have been able to avoid surgery and she is happy, pain free and moves well. 

Hope Bailey is OK.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

So sorry for Bailey. Wishing you all the best with her treatment.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

emjon123 said:


> What is the Bowen Therapy? Have googled therapists in my area but there doesn't seem to be any.


Bowen is a gentle hands on therapy that works on the fascia. Is also known as a fascial release technique. Injuries, sprains, breaks, etc cause fascia to tighten and Bowen helps release it. It's all about rebalancing the body. Whereabouts in Central Scotland are you? Hydrotherapy might help too. Also a lot of equine Bowen therapists are also canine therapists. Can have a look on some school and Bowen therapist websites for you.


----------



## emjon123 (Apr 9, 2013)

Cat 53 said:


> Bowen is a gentle hands on therapy that works on the fascia. Is also known as a fascial release technique. Injuries, sprains, breaks, etc cause fascia to tighten and Bowen helps release it. It's all about rebalancing the body. Whereabouts in Central Scotland are you? Hydrotherapy might help too. Also a lot of equine Bowen therapists are also canine therapists. Can have a look on some school and Bowen therapist websites for you.


That would be great thanks. We stay between Glasgow and Edinburgh, nearer Glasgow. I have found a place that does hydrotherapy will give them a call.


----------

